# How do you make "good" Roumalade Sauce



## BATWING (May 9, 2008)

I found a couple on google but they look like 85 ingredients and was hoping someone knew of a good quick version. I want to make some for boiled Schromp


----------



## jamaicablonde (Nov 6, 2008)

I know this isn't considered remoulade sauce but we like it - quick and very easy. I use a good 1000isle dressing and add schiracci sauce to taste. It's pretty spicey so taste as you add.


----------



## Hal01 (Jul 18, 2005)

BATWING said:


> I found a couple on google but they look like 85 ingredients and was hoping someone knew of a good quick version. I want to make some for boiled Schromp


You're right, most of the decent recipes call for quite a few ingredients. The sauce will keep for a couple of weeks so I typically plan on making crab cakes, po boys, etc over the next week or so.

This is the one I use....it *only *has 16 ingredients: http://allrecipes.com/Recipe/Remoulade-Sauce-a-la-New-Orleans/Detail.aspx . I cut down or omit the added salt.


----------

